# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Does Medication Actually Work For Social Anxiety?

## A2020

I have been going to a therapist/counselor for a while now and I have improved a lot out side of school but I am getting worse. I really want to leave school but at the same time I don't want too. I was considering going to my doctor and asking about Anxiety Medication but there is a lot of bad things about it online so I am wondering, did medication help anyone with *Social Anxiety* and if so what side effects did you have.

----------


## Otherside

It helped me. I'd be careful looking online, some of the stuff can be helpful, some of it can be pretty scary and exagerated. 

The one I had for it was Propranolol/Inderol, a beta blocker. It helps more with the physical symptoms of anxiety rather than the mental ones, from my understanding, such as rapid heartbeat, panicked breathing. I didn't really get side effects from it when I was on it that I noticed. It's also not addictive, unlike some of the other medications you can get. 

I've also been on anti-depressants of varying kinds (not for anxiety, although they are supposed to help and are prescribed for anxiety, and for all I know, the one I'm on could be helping). The one I'm on at the moment is Sertaline. Again, I'm pretty lucky with that as well, pretty much have no side effects.

----------


## compulsive

The meds im taking help the paranoia but not so much social anxiety as i recently found out  ::(:

----------


## Member11

I've found benzs, such as valium, to be very helpful with anxiety.

----------


## Misssy

Well to inject some satire>

Commerce Anxiety Disorder (CAD)
Characterized by heightened worry over whether your credit card charge will be declined at the cash register, Commerce Anxiety Disorder afflicts primarily people under 35. Victims of CAD frequently experience sweaty palms and heart palpitations at any checkout counter, and they often carry three or four credit cards or debit cards in order to have a backup plan should one piece of plastic fail the transaction. 

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/011506.html##ixzz3Tdl2tS18


Some people think that the drug companies are ruthless in targeting people with prescriptions to make money. Personally I think there is a lot of truth to this. My mind was pushed even further in the direction after learned about Prozac owners trying to re-patent it for "Pre menstrual dysphoric disorder". Also I watched sales men pitch their sale to my work group about a new vaccination. 


It is hard to say. Generally some people find themselves desperate to try anything. Some people DO find a medication that helps. There are a lot of people who do not find a medication that helps. 

Once on a medication though the scary thought of needing it as a crutch forever creeps in. 

I think people have the right to try medications if that is the direction they want to explore. 

It appears to be a situation of one pill does not fit every person. 

Sigh, mood issues, mental health issues and prescription drugs are a confusing mess. 

The only thing that really seemed to help me at one point was a) having a good income. b) I had an interest in in-person group activities for a while so I was motivated to go into situations where I was desensitized and also practiced.

----------


## Chloe

I'd say no from my own personal experience but there is a herbal remedy I take when exposing myself to triggers which does work socially. Its over the counter and you take it as an when you need it so it did the job for me and you can still drink or drive with it so I'm happy enough with that  ::):  it's called Bach rescue remedy if you want to look into it

----------


## Sagan

I have tried almost every SSRI,SNRI,Nassa. The only thing that has worked was Klonopin. It was wonderful for about a month. Now, 4 years later I am still taking it. Because if I don't VERY VERY bad things happen!

----------


## peace

I don't believe that SSRIs work for social anxiety, in the last 10 years I have tried about 6 different anti-depressants with little to no results apart from unpleasant side effects. And for the past 7 weeks I have been medication free and if anything I feel better now than when I was on them.

----------


## UltraShy

A lot of meds are total crap, pushed on us by big pharma (a huge marketing firm with a little drug lab out back).

Here you can read what Dr. Ken Gillman has to say on the subject.  He's a personal fan of Parnate and would select that MAOI if such a med were needed by him or a loved one:

http://www.psychotropical.com/why-mo...re-ineffective

----------


## christie00

I've been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder but I believe I suffer from social phobia. I'm so uncomfortable around people, the more the people the worse the anxiety. I've been on Effexor for about 2 years now, I do notice a bit of a difference on it. I think the thing with SSRIs and SNRIs is that they take awhile to start to work and the change can be very gradual that you don't really notice it.  

For example, in social situations or even just talking to someone one on one, my face would get really red, I would start to shake and sweat. I've noticed since being on Effexor that doesn't happen anymore, also I don't have the racing thoughts as much that I can actually hold a conversation with someone now. I've also noticed that I don't worry or get depressed so much about my life anymore. 

But I can't just take pills to see the results, I've noticed what I eat and drink effect it a lot as well. If I eat a lot of sugar or drink a lot of caffeine, I will have the same problems again... The blushing, shaking and sweating.  

So I believe medication an work if you are patient and combine it will a healthy style, you can get good results.

----------


## Rawr

I wouldn't know from my own experience cause the only thing the doctors I've seen will let me take is Antidepressants & hell no they don't help at all. However my father gets Valiums & he says they're a wonder drug if used only when needed. I'm really hoping & praying that I'll one day be able to find a doctor that'll treat my Social Anxiety so that I can begin to have a normal life. Tired of being too scared to leave my home & talk to people.

----------

